# FREE is always good!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wanted to share... http://stglanepipe.com/default.aspx


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting.....

Ordered a pouch of five brothers, free that is. Lets see if it actually comes.....


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting that link Dale!

It gave me a chance to try something I would never spend cash on: Cherry Liquer baccy. LOL.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I filled it out too. Let's see what happens.


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

interesting indeed. put my order today.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Dale. Sail Natural coming my way...


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Dale! If it's free, it's for me! Also, i was wondering what Bourbon Whiskey baccy tastes like. Looks like I'll find out.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks dale for the heads up! Free baccy!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> Ordered a pouch of five brothers, free that is. Lets see if it actually comes.....


Did I miss something? I can't find it... That would be the one I would pick if I could find it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

There are 3 pages of choices.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

yea thanks a lot got me free backy


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> There are 3 pages of choices.


I clicked through all three and didn't see 5 Brothers. Maybe Jeff got the last free sample of 5B.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I clicked through all three and didn't see 5 Brothers. Maybe Jeff got the last free sample of 5B.


Josh, it's on page #2 bottom left side....


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes! Thanks for the tip Dale!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> There are 3 pages of choices.


NOW you tell me! :rant:

But hey, I've never tried Captain Black before! :banana:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

5 Brothers is listed, and I personally love the stuff, so I recommend it!

Velvet is one you don't hear a lot about, but it's been around FOREVER, so I figured it's worth a shot. :thumb: Thanks, Dale!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> NOW you tell me! :rant:
> 
> But hey, I've never tried Captain Black before! :banana:


:ask: How the hell is it even possible that you've been smoking a pipe for a hundred years and never tried Captain Black? oke:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Dale! Was tempted by the 5B but decided on something I haven't tried yet - Troost Special!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Got me some free 5 Brothers. Let's see what all the hype is about. Thanks for the link, Dale!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

BTW... I've also never tried Captain Black. :noidea:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Josh, it's on page #2 bottom left side....


Very strange... Bottom left of page 2 for me is Borkum Riff Cherry Cavendish. :dunno:

Even stranger - After clicking through all 3 pages at least 4 or 5 times I decided to go back to the beginning and look through all of them one more time and BAM! Five Brothers! VERY FIRST LISTING! I *KNOW* it wasn't there before! :twitch:


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Took a shot in the dark and got some 5B! Thanks Dale!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> BTW... I've also never tried Captain Black. :noidea:


There's this thing you can do to get a shot at it.... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/319056-modest-proposal.html ipe:

Ordered a pouch of Sail Classic since Velvet was already mentioned - anyone ever try Sail?

Some of you will......


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

BTW, thanks for the link, Dale. RG incoming.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Ordered a pouch of Sail Classic since Velvet was already mentioned - anyone ever try Sail?


Actually, I've smoked a pouch here and there. Once in a while, I'd get stuck with no tobacco for some reason, say in an airport and I'd forgotten my pouch or something. I think the Natural is the only one I ever smoked (not sure), until Scotch (Troutman22) sent me some 20 year old Sail Green and I still have a couple of bowls left -- not bad at all! :tu


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

RG for you buddy


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I almost got five brothers, until I went to tobacco reviews. Apparently everyone talks about an insane nicotine hit that leaves them dizzy. Not my kind of thing. Went with Captain Black (no hating!) because I've tried most of them, and I liked it, and its also more expensive at my local shops.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Dale, totally awesome. Thanks!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks. I got one of the 5 brothers to try.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Grats! 5B for me.


----------



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm in on one, Bourbon Whiskey: now lets see if we get it. thanks for the link.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> :ask: How the hell is it even possible that you've been smoking a pipe for a hundred years and never tried Captain Black? oke:


Some people are just lucky... 

Thanks Dale; now all I have to do is wait for delivery and get up my nerve, and I can find out what this 5 Brothers thing is all about!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the find Dale. Much appreciated!


----------



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Some people are just lucky...
> 
> Thanks Dale; now all I have to do is wait for delivery and get up my nerve, _*and I can find out what this 5 Brothers thing is all about!*_


Just make sure your sitting down when you do! p


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Dale. I ordered up a pouch of Captain Black Cherry. My dad always smoked cherry aro's when I was a kid, so this ought to bring back some childhood memories!


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Very strange... Bottom left of page 2 for me is Borkum Riff Cherry Cavendish. :dunno:
> 
> Even stranger - After clicking through all 3 pages at least 4 or 5 times I decided to go back to the beginning and look through all of them one more time and BAM! Five Brothers! VERY FIRST LISTING! I *KNOW* it wasn't there before! :twitch:


I cycled through the choices a few times and found they randomize the order.


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for this! Ordered up some Half and Half seeing as nowhere seems to sell it here!
They let me put in international shipping details too, now just to see if I get it...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

What has me wondering is; I wonder if when they put up the free offer they knew of this crazy world we call puff, our home!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gave it a shot with some five brothers! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Dale. Five Brothers for me as well. I've never had it before and I've never seen it around here locally.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> What has me wondering is; I wonder if when they put up the free offer they knew of this crazy world we call puff, our home!! :biglaugh:


_
*Wall Street Watch:*_ *Earnings fell for international tobacco megapurveyor, Scandinavian Tobacco Group (Nasdaq:STG), as unexpected advertising liabilities drove overhead costs to new levels.*


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

5 Brothers for me too. I been wanting to try this after Jim and Clifford always adding it to something. I have a few blends onhand that could use a pick-me-up too! :lol:

Likewise, I'm also afraid that we could bankrupt these guys in a single weekend. :biglaugh: I mean, I imagine they think that they'll get a trickle of a few sample requests per day, as not many people would regularly go to their site, and it takes time for people to find things like this. Then one day a link appears here, and WHAM! 200 requests in a day, most for 5B! This morning, some guy at Scandinavian Tobacco Group just spewed coffee all over his monitor and started questioning his job security! :lol:

Get it while the gettin's good, boys! Let's rob 'em blind! :cowboyic9:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Just wanted to share... http://stglanepipe.com/default.aspx


Thank you!

5 Brothers on order...thanks to you!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Ordered minee Sail natural. Normally these free sample things are only for US resident.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Grabbed some 5B as well...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Andrewdk said:


> Ordered minee Sail natural. Normally these free sample things are only for US resident.


You actually live in Australia? I thought all the Australians were here in the states, making TV commercials and training for the 2016 Olympics. :dunno:

How would customs feel about http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/301726-tobak-bomblets.html launched toward Australia? Hmm...looks like for $1.05 for a once ounce letter to Australia. If it's just documents, no form needed. I somehow doubt they'll throw me in jail for lying about this, and a bomblet looks pretty much like any other letter. Now...what's the duty on 20 g of tobacco? Will you have to do hard time if you open the envelope and don't immediately declare it? Will they come for you with guns drawn if THEY open it? With one of Terry's vacuum packs it wouldn't even rattle. :smile:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

20g be around $10, Dan's PA envelope got through fine


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Andrewdk said:


> 20g be around $10, Dan's PA envelope got through fine


A. $15 an ounce tax. :shock:

B. My apologies, Dan! I should have remembered that unforgettable packaging.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Dale for the Heads up


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Indeed it is! Now I dont have to spend $ on trying out a Cherry. RG for you sir!


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> What has me wondering is; I wonder if when they put up the free offer they knew of this crazy world we call puff, our home!! :biglaugh:


Actually, the forum participants are the chief inspiration behind the web site. As far as when you can expect to receive the samples: please be a little patient with me. We are still in 'test' mode, so it may take a couple of weeks.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There is absolutely no hurry! I'm already nervous about having 5 Brothers arrive...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Trout Langston said:


> Actually, the forum participants are the chief inspiration behind the web site. As far as when you can expect to receive the samples: please be a little patient with me. We are still in 'test' mode, so it may take a couple of weeks.


Right back at ya - one thing that is so great about pipes and piping is the family effect - good folks happy to be....happy. Can't get much better than that. Thanks for the new site!

eace:


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> There are 3 pages of choices.


Ah, didnt realize that. I chose Capt. Black on the first page, didnt realize there were other choices. After going back and looking at them though, probably would have stuck with Capt. Black. BTW, anyone notice that every single tobacco they rated on their scale as 1/1/1?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just placed my order, thanks for the link! Ring guage headed your way!


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Hrm. Decisions decisions. I'm leaning towards getting a sample of 5 brothers (original, I know), but then again, there are a great deal of options to choose from.


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

uli2000 said:


> Ah, didnt realize that. I chose Capt. Black on the first page, didnt realize there were other choices. After going back and looking at them though, probably would have stuck with Capt. Black. BTW, anyone notice that every single tobacco they rated on their scale as 1/1/1?


I noticed that too, but when you drill down into the individual tobacco's pages they have different scores for them there, i.e. SWR is rated 4/2/3. If it is a new website, maybe they're still working out the kinks.


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

scopawl said:


> I noticed that too, but when you drill down into the individual tobacco's pages they have different scores for them there, i.e. SWR is rated 4/2/3. If it is a new website, maybe they're still working out the kinks.


Yes. Very much still working out the kinks. I have to personally go in and update all of that and haven't managed to get around to it. Sooooooon.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Trout Langston said:


> Actually, the forum participants are the chief inspiration behind the web site. As far as when you can expect to receive the samples: please be a little patient with me. We are still in 'test' mode, so it may take a couple of weeks.


Thanks for the free sample, Leonard!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

impatiently waiting for my 5B!


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for he share. Waiting to see if it comes.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Thanks for the free sample, Leonard!


Yes, thank you very much, Leonard! After hearing these guys on here talk about the nic hit from 5 Brothers, I'm really looking forward to sampling some.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Requested some 5B. Let's see if/when I get it. It's amazing they're allowing international "orders", as most free sample promotions are only for the Continental US... Thanks Dale and Leonard :thumb:

Edit:
RG for Leonard, tried to bump Dale's too, but the system isn't letting me.. :noidea: Yours is due Dale...


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Dale. I have been away from the pipe for years and had been thinking about picking up some baccy for it. Hopefully the 5B comes in so I enjoy it this winter.


----------



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

My friends, I fear we have been hood-winked for our personal info. A quick search of the Scandinavian tobacco group turned up this site with no mention a free offer. Scandinavian Tobacco Group


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Madcaddyman said:


> My friends, I fear we have been hood-winked for our personal info. A quick search of the Scandinavian tobacco group turned up this site with no mention a free offer. Scandinavian Tobacco Group


Leonard is going to steal our precious bodily fluids.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Madcaddyman said:


> My friends, I fear we have been hood-winked for our personal info. A quick search of the Scandinavian tobacco group turned up this site with no mention a free offer. Scandinavian Tobacco Group


It looks like both websites are owned by the same folks according to whois. I'm not too worried.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Madcaddyman said:


> My friends, I fear we have been hood-winked for our personal info. A quick search of the Scandinavian tobacco group turned up this site with no mention a free offer. Scandinavian Tobacco Group


I believe that is Scandinavian Tobacco Group and this is Scandinavian Tobacco Group Lane (since they took over Lane). I could be wrong though.


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

This looks like a corporate site rather than a brand site. Quite a few companies have this (one for the customers, one for investors) I reckon we'll be fine.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Since it only wanted name, address and email it couldn't be too harmful except maybe getting Scandinavian junk mail or spam.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The Helsingborg Fish Market catalogs are particularly interesting...


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

MarkC said:


> The Helsingborg Fish Market catalogs are particularly interesting...


I live in Sweden, will I pick some up for you? :tease:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

MarkC said:


> The Helsingborg Fish Market catalogs are particularly interesting...


Maybe they will uwe it as packaging for the baccy. Love a good fish catalogue


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Madcaddyman said:


> My friends, I fear we have been hood-winked for our personal info. A quick search of the Scandinavian tobacco group turned up this site with no mention a free offer. Scandinavian Tobacco Group


The site is pretty fresh, so it's not quite popping yet on search engines. The corporate site is really more about the company as a whole, so you'll never see stglane pipe.com listed there. Names, emails, addresses will only be used to send samples to U.S. residents and perhaps a coupon every now and then.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Coupons!

YES! Err... yes, please?


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Trout Langston said:


> ...*U.S. residents* ...


Knew it as too good to be true. Ah well, life goes on! :noidea:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

scopawl said:


> Knew it as too good to be true. Ah well, life goes on! :noidea:


I think that quote is refering to the other site. Seeing as the address dropdown menus included non US countries I can't see why they wouldn't be honouring the offer.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Dale! 5B to try for me


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

scopawl said:


> Knew it as too good to be true. Ah well, life goes on! :noidea:


hwell:

The countries list needs fixing maybe, as the site's being straightened up?? :noidea:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumping this in case others haven't seen it yet


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Has any baccy actually landed?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Packerjh said:


> Has any baccy actually landed?


Mine hasn't, and I haven't heard of anyone else's landing, either. But it's been less than a month, and these free sample offers that pop up from time to time generally take quite a bit longer than that.


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

> Our Apologies
> 
> You are receiving this e-mail because you recently ordered a free pipe tobacco sample from stglanepipe.com, and your address indicates that you live outside the United States.
> 
> ...


I just received this email. Presumably this means they're sorting through the orders and you US'ers will be receiving yours (somewhat) soon?

(ALSO: :bump2: )


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Mine hasn't, and I haven't heard of anyone else's landing, either. But it's been less than a month, and these free sample offers that pop up from time to time generally take quite a bit longer than that.


Seems to me somebody got some Captain Black last week -- one of the time-of-day threads?


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Got an email the other day saying sorry but the offer was not being honoured outside US kinda sucks


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Big win and repped!


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Never received the sample, but that's life. It was a good attempt though.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Be patient; these things always take forever and a day.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I used Borkuff Riff Bourbon Whiskey when I rolled my own cigs. A strong, slightly sweet taste. Nice and cheap.

Ordered some Troost special cavendish. Not tempting the 5B.


----------



## luckybro2 (Oct 31, 2012)

I asked for it about a month ago but it hasn't arrived. Will try again.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I believe that most of these offers take 6 - 8 weeks to be fulfilled. I know that the Altadis one takes that much time as I received my tin/sample about two months after filling out the page.


----------



## luckybro2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I believe that most of these offers take 6 - 8 weeks to be fulfilled. I know that the Altadis one takes that much time as I received my tin/sample about two months after filling out the page.


Thanks Wallbright. I guess I'm just too excited to get something free.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

Heh. Takes me back to teenage years when Trojan would send you a free sample. Of course, that's when they just sold condoms, and only a few types at that.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't seen mine yet. I'm still waiting for the Five Brothers to pull up to the house.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I believe that most of these offers take 6 - 8 weeks to be fulfilled. I know that the Altadis one takes that much time as I received my tin/sample about two months after filling out the page.


Yeah, its been about two months.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I just received my pouch of captain black. Also in the envelope was a coupon for $4 off another pouch.

It did arrive DHL, which threw me for a loop. Haven't received anything from them in quite a while.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine will arrive when it is ready - no worries. It's free, after all! Looking forward to it, but I'm not going to watch the clock. 

Sounds like samples are starting to move - and that coupon is awesome!


----------



## xmx (Oct 17, 2011)

I received a sample of three Captain Black tipped cigars yesterday. Maybe the ran over their allotment of free pipe tobacco samples. I'll enjoy these anyway.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Mine will arrive when it is ready - no worries. It's free, after all! Looking forward to it, but I'm not going to watch the clock.
> 
> Sounds like samples are starting to move - and that coupon is awesome!


Agreed!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Yesterday recieved Captain Black Cherry along with the $4 dollar off coupon Chase has mentioned!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I got mine today. Unfortunately, I ordered the Five Brothers and received Borkum Riff. Oh well, it was free and appreciated at that price point. Got the $4 off, too.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Got mine today with the cupon- ill likley use it for some CB


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine arrived today. I didn't get the 5 Brothers I put in for, I received Capt. Black Cherry. hwell: But you can't beat free with a stick. The $4 off, is awesome. I'll definitely use it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like we signed up for a 'grab bag' deal.  Well, I hope whatever I get is either something I'll smoke, or something someone I know locally smokes. Regular Capt. Black or Borkum Riff I can find a home for; cherry anything I'm not too optimistic about...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Sounds like we signed up for a 'grab bag' deal.  Well, I hope whatever I get is either something I'll smoke, or something someone I know locally smokes. Regular Capt. Black or Borkum Riff I can find a home for; cherry anything I'm not too optimistic about...


Amen to that brother. I've tried too many cherry varieties to know that probably won't work for me. However, it is still a very nice offer, and I'll either smoke what they send me or find a puff brother that is interested in trying it.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Got my sampler of five Bros today.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Shemp75 said:


> Got my sampler of five Bros today.


Sweet! Your gonna like it. It's dry - it's meant to be, but it packs a nice punch.

Just curious, is that what you requested?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Shemp75 said:


> Got my sampler of five Bros today.


Looks like you're the lottery winner! :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Woohoo! Just got my pouch of Five Brothers as requested. Next, getting up the nerve to try it!


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Pardon the delay in getting these shipped out, and apologies for anyone who didn't receive specifically what they asked for. This process is a bit new to us and obviously we are still working out a few kinks, so I appreciate the patience.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Trout Langston said:


> Pardon the delay in getting these shipped out, and apologies for anyone who didn't receive specifically what they asked for. This process is a bit new to us and obviously we are still working out a few kinks, so I appreciate the patience.


As others have said, I'm good with whatever happens. Free is free!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

My sample & coupon arrived today. I requested (and received) some Half & Half. It's what my great grandfather used to smoke so I am hoping the actual smoke lives up to the memory.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Trout Langston said:


> Pardon the delay in getting these shipped out, and apologies for anyone who didn't receive specifically what they asked for. This process is a bit new to us and obviously we are still working out a few kinks, so I appreciate the patience.


No apologies needed. With the prices here, that coupon alone is worth the price of the ticket. Thanks for the free samples!! :tu


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I got my sample of Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey today ups even  this stuff smells great thanks a lot and the coupon will be put to good use and I will take the time to do a review on www.stglanepipe.com as requested


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

Just placed my order for Five Brothers


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

5B came today. Nice surprise on a Friday


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Received my Sail Natural today. I couldn't resist and opened it up immediately. 

The aroma is of fresh, naturally sweet tobacco - I don't detect any toppings. It's a bit on the moist side, but I'm smoking it right now - no waiting for it to dry. The package says Burley and Virginia, with a touch of latakia and orientals for flavoring (in much more elegant marketing language). The Latakia must be very light, because the VA and Burley are certainly the predominant flavors. There is just the right amount of spice from the complementary tobaccos. Overall, I'm quite impressed with the flavor of this tobacco. I'm having it with an espresso that I pulled myself and they compliment each other very well. I'd certainly buy is this again.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> I got my sample of Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey today ups even  this stuff smells great thanks a lot and the coupon will be put to good use and I will take the time to do a review on www.stglanepipe.com as requested


RG to you for the reminder on this - I'll be glad to post up a review for the sample and coupon.



DanR said:


> Received my Sail Natural today. I couldn't resist and opened it up immediately.
> 
> The aroma is of fresh, naturally sweet tobacco - I don't detect any toppings. It's a bit on the moist side, but I'm smoking it right now - no waiting for it to dry. The package says Burley and Virginia, with a touch of latakia and orientals for flavoring (in much more elegant marketing language). The Latakia must be very light, because the VA and Burley are certainly the predominant flavors. There is just the right amount of spice from the complementary tobaccos. Overall, I'm quite impressed with the flavor of this tobacco. I'm having it with an espresso that I pulled myself and they compliment each other very well. I'd certainly buy is this again.


And this is supposed to be what I am receiving - looking forward to it!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> I got my sample of Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey today ups even  this stuff smells great thanks a lot and the coupon will be put to good use and I will take the time to do a review on www.stglanepipe.com as requested


On further review, the "we can't ship to WA" note is now posted. DANG IT! Hopefully I will at least get a coupon - Lil Brown usually has Sail.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Stopped at UPS to pick up a new GPU and my sample was waiting on me  Can't wait to try the borkum rift bourbon whiskey.


----------



## xmx (Oct 17, 2011)

xmx said:


> I received a sample of three Captain Black tipped cigars yesterday. Maybe the ran over their allotment of free pipe tobacco samples. I'll enjoy these anyway.


Now I've received a second package of "sample" (full size) pipe tobacco, and its the correct variety I ordered, in addition to the mini cigars. Maybe there was a second freebie offer that I just forgot about singing up for.

Anyways, thanks alot for both freebies. I'll be looking for some more of the mini cigars, I smoked them while trimming limbs in the yard since its kind of hard to keep a pipe going while working.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Got my Sir Walter Raleigh aromatic the other day, and I've been enjoying it this weekend. I'm gonna take the coupon and get some captain. That was the first blend that I've ever tried and I'm looking forward to revisiting it. Thanks for the great deal!


----------



## redfred79 (Jan 13, 2013)

please let me know if you can get free samples please thanks


----------



## redfred79 (Jan 13, 2013)

please let me know where and if I can get a free samples thanks


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I got my free sample of the five brother's today, along with my coupon. 

Thanks for giving me the heads up on this.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Deleted. But one more and I'm blasting him.


----------



## MikePhillips (Feb 20, 2010)

The only things I haven't tried from that were Sail and Troost, both aromatics and both reviewed as very mild tobaccos, so I guess I'll have to pass on this freebie. The 5 brothers is much to my liking, but begging a free "sample" when I've a couple pouches in front of me and already appreciate the smoke would be pretty disingenuous on my part


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

My Captain Black Royal arrived today! Thanks, Leonard!! :yo:


----------



## SuaveGQ (Jan 17, 2013)

I just received my free samples of Original Flavored Captain Black Tipped Cigars a few days ago that I ordered from the Captain Black website. I must say they are pretty good! These little cigars are just right size for a quick 15-20 minute smoke break. The tobacco has a nice mild flavor as well. If you haven't tried it, I highly recommend getting your hands on some samples.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't wait for my Five Brothers! I've been hearing good things about it.


----------



## SmokeyTheKid (Aug 23, 2007)

I signed up months ago when I was really just starting - I found this by accident searching Google, not even on Puff. Anyway I picked Troost sort of at random. I didn't really know what I liked yet. Now that I'm reading you guys rave about some of the others, I'm wishing I'd gone that route. But oh well, the price is right and if mine comes, I can use the coupon on the Five Brothers and some of the others mentioned here.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

So got home today, and there was a package for me. Was a little confused at first, but then I saw the return label "Lane Limited." Just got my free sample of Troost Special Cavendish! 

Nothing extra, just an advert. Surely won't complain, though.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> Can't wait for my Five Brothers! I've been hearing good things about it.


I lucked out and picked some up from a sampler trade. Having fun choosing what next!


----------



## Kilrane (Mar 11, 2013)

Desertlifter said:


> On further review, the "we can't ship to WA" note is now posted. DANG IT!


Darn, I was excited when I saw this linked in another thread


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I received an email from them stating that they can't confirm my age and I need to submit a copy of my ID if I wish to still receive the sample. Ummm no not worth it.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

I had to do that for one site, a long time ago to get some samples. Since then, EVERY tobacco related site I've ever done anything with immediately confirmed my age, so it tends to follow you wherever.

Definitely worth it, IMHO.



Wallbright said:


> I received an email from them stating that they can't confirm my age and I need to submit a copy of my ID if I wish to still receive the sample. Ummm no not worth it.


----------

